# 1977 Datsun 280z help



## DirtyMike (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a 1977 Datsun 280z i got it in march, it ran perfectly fine, until october it wouldn't start, we jump started it and the car started, i drove it for a few minutes, shut it off and wouldn't start a minute later, then we jump started it again and it ran, then the engine would turn over but wouldn't start when we would try to jump start it, then a few weeks later, we would try to jump start it and the engine wouldn't turn over at all, does anybody know what could be the problem? any help would be appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Is the battery good?
Is there a blown fuse in the system?
Are the battery connections clean?
is the starter selonoid good?
Is the starter it self ok?
Is the ignition switch good?
Do you have anti theft on it, if so is it working properly?
Did you try spraying carb cleaner into intake when it turned over but wouldn't start to see if it was firing?


you need to get a wiring diagrahm and start tracing it. Just had similar problems with daughters car, it ended up being the ignition switch, but with that one it would not turn over when jump starting it.


----------

